# Atomizer and mod connection scratches



## MickeyVapes (1/4/16)

Hi guys

I got a Smok r80 tc with a micro tfv4 tank 2 weeks ago as a kit. I've been noticing that the connections of both are scratched which I assume is from having to unscrew the tank each time I charge it. How do I prevent this? Will it eventually lead to both not connecting properly? 

I screw it in until it cannot screw anymore but never past that tightness. It can easily be unscrewed without any effort. I read somewhere that this helps with the problem but I see new scratches today (ones which scare me) . I've attached pictures. 

Thanks


----------



## shabbar (1/4/16)

pretty normal - you can use a piece of tape/wrap on your mod to prevent scratches

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/4/16)

MickeyVapes said:


> Will it eventually lead to both not connecting properly?



No need for concern, its just cosmetic, the neg connection are the threads and pos is the brass center pin.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MickeyVapes (1/4/16)

You guys sure? Won't the connections get worn out like this? I literally see it being eroded away?


----------



## shabbar (1/4/16)

i have mods that are over 1.5 years old and they still working 100 percent fine - im pretty sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/4/16)

MickeyVapes said:


> Won't the connections get worn out like this? I literally see it being eroded away?



Nope, you should spend more time addressing your OCD. 
Those connections are good for another 10 yrs at least.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MickeyVapes (1/4/16)

Yeah, I have pretty bad OCD. It's the worst. My heart even races if some liquid leaks and runs down my mod  thanks @blujeenz and @shabbar

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/16)

You could try an o-ring over the 510 of the mod to prevent scratches there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (1/4/16)

A bit of a hack which might help depending on whether you are that OCD to go through the effort 
I am a bit of a nut with regards to keeping things mint so ... 

I bought these rubber sponges from Builders warehouse which are usually used for under table legs for my mods , never had an issue because of it either, just make sure you make a nice clean hole through it with a knife and then screw your tanks into it to make sure it fits.

Then go ahead and remove the tape and stick it on the mod.

No damage to any of my mods at all and easy enough to remove if needed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 2


----------

